# You know you're obsessed with orchids when....



## practicallyostensible (Apr 19, 2008)

....you watch on the news that the police department just made a huge marijuana raid, and contact the police to see what happened to the grow lights. 

....your criteria for choosing a new apartment is based on how many and what size windows face what direction. 

My boyfriend thinks I'm crazy. :crazy:


----------



## PaphMadMan (Apr 20, 2008)

practicallyostensible said:


> ....you watch on the news that the police department just made a huge marijuana raid, and contact the police to see what happened to the grow lights.
> 
> ....your criteria for choosing a new apartment is based on how many and what size windows face what direction.
> 
> My boyfriend thinks I'm crazy. :crazy:



dump him...


----------



## Jorch (Apr 20, 2008)

practicallyostensible said:


> ....
> ....your criteria for choosing a new apartment is based on how many and what size windows face what direction.
> 
> My boyfriend thinks I'm crazy. :crazy:



No kidding.. the first thing I look for in a new apartment/town home is window size, window sill size and direction, then where can i possibly put the babies, shop lights, and fans.. then it's the balcony size... furnitures and bed? well, they can fit anywhere, i don't care.. I only need a mattress.. :rollhappy:


----------



## practicallyostensible (Apr 20, 2008)

PaphMadMan said:


> dump him...


I'm working on him. He bought four orchids at the last show we went to. :evil:


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 20, 2008)

practicallyostensible said:


> I'm working on him. He bought four orchids at the last show we went to. :evil:



I'm too scared to give my girlfriend an orchid. To be fair, she hasn't killed her shamrock yet.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 20, 2008)

practicallyostensible said:


> My boyfriend thinks I'm crazy. :crazy:


NOT AT ALL!



practicallyostensible said:


> I'm working on him. He bought four orchids at the last show we went to. :evil:


Did he buy them for you or for him? If for him - :rollhappy: It's just a matter of time!


----------



## tocarmar (Apr 20, 2008)

I bought about 50 orchids (different Genera) in spike for selling at the Flea/Farmers Market, & decided to keep about 15 for myself (mostly Paphs) for possible breeding.

Tom


----------



## Rick (Apr 20, 2008)

practicallyostensible said:


> I'm working on him. He bought four orchids at the last show we went to. :evil:



The Fallon's down in Alabama have his and her greenhouses. They can be quite competitive at shows too.oke:


----------



## Grandma M (Apr 21, 2008)

Rick said:


> The Fallon's down in Alabama have his and her greenhouses. They can be quite competitive at shows too.oke:



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 21, 2008)

1. You know you are obsessed when you go to a show with a limited budget, go through that money, hit the ATM twice, and then split the rest between 2 different credit cards. 

2. When you plan family vacations around orchid destinations

3. When you start searching online, Gardenweb, grow lists of strangers for a species you can't locate at vendors.


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 21, 2008)

you began preordering orchids 1 ~ 3 months before the next orchid show.


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm working on him. He bought four orchids at the last show we went to. :evil:


That is right I saw both of you. Just be patient soon he will be the one pushing you to go to next show! 

-----------------------------------------

1. You know you are obsessed when you go to a show with a limited budget, go through that money, hit the ATM twice, and then split the rest between 2 different credit cards. 

2. When you plan family vacations around orchid destinations

3. When you start searching online, Gardenweb, grow lists of strangers for a species you can't locate at vendors.

Been there, done that!!!! You are soooo right!!!


Ramon


----------



## Park Bear (Apr 21, 2008)

my grow lights are from a police auction in LA....so I know what you mean


----------



## Hien (Apr 21, 2008)

You know that you are in way too deep when at night :snore:you are dreaming the orchids swaying and singing the Pointer sisters' tune:

Your eyes tell me how you love me
Can feel it in your heart beat
I know you like what you see
Hold me, I'll give that you need
Wrap your love around me
You're so excited, I can feel you
Getting hotter, oh baby
I'll take you down, I'll take you down
Where no one's ever gone before
And if you want more, if you want more
More, more, more

Jump for my love


----------



## NYEric (Apr 21, 2008)

2/5 parts of free money [i.e. money left after rent, phone bills, Credit Card payments, cable & internet bills] goes to orchids.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 21, 2008)

You know it's time to head to O.A.* when as a complete and total newby you order a compot of Dollgoldi from a vendor who will be at your local society's orchid show in October because someone here posted a picture of the damn thing and you must have one, and all they have is compots and worse, you're not exactly sure what to do with a compot. :rollhappy:






*_Orchids Anonymous_


----------



## streetmorrisart (Apr 21, 2008)

….you awake to NPR giving you a closer to vague idea of what’s up and a wall of IKEA pendant lights with y-adaptors and double CFLs beaming into your face and those of your orchids. That is, if the humidifier and fan (and earthquakes/aftershocks from living on the 15th floor in a brick building without steel reinforcement awaiting the New Madrid Fault's “big one”) didn’t keep you up.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2008)

You go to sleep w/ the additional theraputic benefit of the babbling brook sound effects from 13 pumps circulating water around the roots of your plants! [Hmmmmmm.. must-get-Disas....ZZZZZZZZ...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 22, 2008)

...you contemplate leaving your car running, risking having it stolen, because it's snowing and minus-freaking cold due to a freak April storm, so that your car will be toast warm for your new orchid babies that you bought at your local orchid society meeting...


----------



## Candace (Apr 22, 2008)

You know you've got a problem when one of your two aisles in the g.h. looks like this...






and you can't walk normally, but have to shimmy down it sideways. And you're building another one.:sob:


----------



## Heather (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh Robin - I'm so glad I'm not the only one who thinks the sun has arisen when her lights come one each morning....sigh...

Honestly, we're all there, clearly!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2008)

Why do your lights come on in the AM instead of the Sun?! Oh yeah basement! oke:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2008)

Candace said:


> and you can't walk normally, but have to shimmy down it sideways. And you're building another one.:sob:


No sympathy here. At least you can walk down the space and don't have to walk around like I do!


----------



## streetmorrisart (Apr 22, 2008)

Heather said:


> Oh Robin - I'm so glad I'm not the only one who thinks the sun has arisen when her lights come one each morning....sigh...
> 
> Honestly, we're all there, clearly!



Everyone except for Candace apparently. Where's a player hater smiley when I need one? 

I started to complain a bunch and then deleted it all. I'm not really a player hater--mainly I'm just sore that so many people in this city have sun rooms they put their spare junk / piles of boxes in. I want to knock on their doors, offer them a bit of plant rent and reassure them that sleeping near a mealy bug or two is no big deal really, much like spraying for them in your kitchen sink with something you're thawing for dinner nearby.


----------



## Heather (Apr 22, 2008)

No kidding - can you come talk to the woman on my way to work with the sunroom full of only geraniums while you're at it please?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2008)

Just leave an orchid on her doorstep! :evil:


----------



## streetmorrisart (Apr 22, 2008)

Heather said:


> No kidding - can you come talk to the woman on my way to work with the sunroom full of only geraniums while you're at it please?



At least they’re plants. That’s really all I’m asking. You don’t have to be obsessed with greenery, but if you’re lucky enough to have such a space, at least put a houseplant or two in there and a chair to read by them--opposite the wall of junk if need be. When we were looking at condos and homes with sun rooms, I had grand plans of a small citrus and miniature banana. I do a lot with what I’ve got though, and have elected to be happy with it 95% of the time…me and my miniature angraecoids and parvis! I do get a fair amount of sun, as is evident by my Den. aggregatum, jenkensii and C. aclandiae in bud in the non-lights section, so it could be much worse.


----------



## Brian Monk (Apr 22, 2008)

You are addicted when:

1: You decide to rent 4000 square feet of greenhouse space. 

2: You find out how big 4000 square feet really is, but decide quickly that "this won't take long to fill up."

3: You grow orchids at more than one location.

4: You decide that a business based around your orchids really does make sense.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 23, 2008)

look at paph catalogues for stress relief when it is exam time! :crazy: my last exam tomorrow. Base a botany course project on cypripediums of alberta. Go way overboard on explaining floral parts of Orchidaceae on midterm exam

have orchids or some sort of plant on every window. Grow other plants, but the orchids still take over

have grow lights that turn on before the sun in the winter....hey they wake me up

continually adding more shop lights...and then finallly HID

envy that both next door neighbours have sunrooms....and they are empty! (If house for sale sign comes up, we are trading houses!)

over used the humidifier so much that midew was growing in the winter b/c of condensation (never again...the house is worth more)

had a complete stranger jog by and knock on the door to come in and wonder why there are so many blooms(random old phals everywhere). And then claims to be a horticulturalist and then points out the wrong reasons...'your humidity must be high, you have aquariums'

Get somewhat tired of the phals b/c of too much popularity and concentrate on other orchids...neglect makes phals bloom too 

Check out the orchid section of the supermarket everytime...can't help it...but they are always all phals, I am so hypocritical

trying my best to make sure every spike is displayed correctly


----------



## Rick (Apr 23, 2008)

Brian Monk said:


> You are addicted when:
> 
> 1: You decide to rent 4000 square feet of greenhouse space.
> 
> ...



I think this is beyond addiction, this is more like institutional :sob:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 24, 2008)

..when the only family photos on your desk are photos of orchid show displays! :drool:


----------



## cyp8472 (Apr 24, 2008)

...When you volunter your time and resources to return them to wild.

-Jeran


----------

